# Need to remove old starter when installing electronic?



## Michago (Aug 16, 2013)

Got a situation where we're replacing ballasts with new electronic ballasts. The lamps are built into a valence, and the ballasts are remotely located in a closet. The old fixtures are barely accessible thru the valence, and they have the old starters in them, also just barely accessible. To get to the wiring in the lamp sockets and the starter sockets will require major disassembly of the whole valence, and a lot more labor.
Question - can I swap in new electronic ballasts, and leave the old starters in the circuit? Or do I have to get the starters out of there and complete the circuit to the lamp socket?
I was hoping to just install the replacement ballasts using all the old wiring, but if I have to, I'll spend the time to do the whole disassembly.
Thanks!


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

if they are the old type that had the little silver can starter in them, yes they have to come out. the new ones are the rapid start type. some rewiring may be in order.i have seen the starter socket built into the tombstone.:whistling2:


----------

